# Specialized Speedzone Sport Wireless stopped working



## gfunkdave (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I'd appreciate any ideas. I have a Specialized Speedzone Sport Wireless that used to work fine, until abruptly stopping working recently. I took it to the bike shop, and they were baffled. They replaced just about all the components: wheel sensor and computer. still nothing. 

The computer refuses to register speed when it's in the cradle. But as soon as I take it out of the cradle, it works fine. The signal meter shows three bars and it registers speed. Once I put it in the cradle the signal meter disappears and it doesn't register a speed. 

I figured out that if the two tiny round contacts on the back of the computer are touching the metal strip on the cradle, it doesn't detect the speed. But it looks like the computer is designed to have those contacts touch that strip when in the cradle. Once those contacts are no longer touching the strip, it works fine. Does anyone have any ideas why this is suddenly happening?

Thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

cheap bike computers fail with surprising regularity and you have to replace them eventually.


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

Check to see if the contacts have any corrosion on them. If so get some #0000 steel wool and clean them. This happens to mine (a Shimano Flyte Deck) and it occasionally needs cleaning.


----------



## gfunkdave (Aug 8, 2015)

sjnuss said:


> Check to see if the contacts have any corrosion on them. If so get some #0000 steel wool and clean them. This happens to mine (a Shimano Flyte Deck) and it occasionally needs cleaning.


Thanks. It's a brand new computer (the second one in four months) and the contacts are clean. It seems like things are backwards: when the contacts make contact, the computer doesn't work. When they're disconnected, it works fine. I don't get it.



Harold said:


> cheap bike computers fail with surprising regularity and you have to replace them eventually.


Well, sure. But this worked fine for two months and the bike store just replaced it when it stopped. Same thing happens with the new one.


----------

